# wine competitions...



## BernardSmith (Mar 25, 2016)

Just wondering - is there any database anywhere that simply lists amateur wine making competitions by date? I wonder if such a database might be useful to members of this forum and if the forum itself might want to keep track of competitions...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

I would say no. There are way too many of them. You have a number of national and international competitions and then there are tons of them locally around the country. Within just 40 miles of my house there are at least five every year. When I was entering I prefered the local competitions that cost a dollar or two over the competitions that cost over $20 a bottle. My main objective to entering competitions was to meet other home winemakers in the area.


----------

